# Upgraded to TD 2.7 and now I can't transfer to the Tivo



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, I'm stumped, everything was working in 2.6.2 and now I can't transfer any files to the Tivo.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I have the same problem. All my automatic desktop transfers stopped working.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

The release notes that display during setup say you may need to restart the DVR after switching to Desktop 2.7. Give that a try, hopefully that will get you going.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

I had the same issue. Restarted TiVo twice, along with a bunch of other stuff, with no luck.

Ended up reverting to 2.6.2.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I'm having issues too - if I restart the TiVo Server on my computer and my TiVo or one or the other I'll see my videos for awhile and then my computer icon on my TiVo disappears. So I have to use it quick before it goes away! Glad to see the upgrade works better!


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

How do I revert to 2.6.2? Is the old version still available for download somewhere?


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

I googled Tivo Desktop 2.6.2, and while I had to look a bit, I found it in about 5 minutes.


----------



## sonyhomenet (Feb 10, 2009)

It's available at download.famouswhy.com


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

*MY ISSUES:*
1. No TiVo access to PC music, PC images, or PC video
2. System Tray Icon with X at system boot.
3. Error message at times of "not enough storage is available to process this command" when trying to restart server.
4. Error message all the time when launching TiVo Desktop or TiVo server "Transfer server wrong version!"
Version 2.7 (323086)

I am using Windows 7 x64 beta with TiVo Desktop Plus Version 2.7 (323086.)

Before you state it is a Windows 7 Beta issue, please know others reported in various forum threads/posts of similar issues, not only with Windows 7 Beta, but also Windows Vista.

I have been messing around in Windows Task Manager ending various TiVo related processes and relaunching them in different orders to find a way to get it working.

It appears the issue is twofold:
1. TiVo Server is not launching at startup even though in the Server properties the box is checked to run at startup.

2. TiVo Server and TiVo Desktop will not both run at same time unless TiVoTransfer.exe process is ended prior to launching the second application. If TiVo Desktop is open 1st, I can't get TiVo Server running, if TiVo Server is open 1st, I can't get TiVo Desktop running. After launching one application, I must manually End Process on TiVoTransfer.exe in Windows Task Manager, then launch other application. This causes TiVoTransfer.exe to restart again along with the application I am launching. So if the TiVoTransfer.exe is already running when I launch TiVo Desktop or TiVo Server, the applications will not successfully launch due to "Transfer Server Wrong Version!" error message.

At system boot only the following TiVo services are running 
TiVoNotify.exe
TranscodingService.exe

Missing are TiVoServer.exe and TiVoTransfer.exe

*HERE IS MY WORKAROUND SOLUTION*
After system Startup go to Start/All Program /Tivo Desktop, and launch TiVo Server Properties. This causes the following processes to run in Windows Task Manager
TiVoServer.exe
TiVoTransfer.exe

Close Tivo Server Properties Application.

At this point the TiVO can view PC Images, Play PC Music, and Transfer PC video.

The TiVoNotify.exe program in system tray will still have a red X at this point and imply the server is not running. I prefer to End Process TiVoNotify.exe in Windows Task Manager to remove notification from System Tray.

*Getting TiVoDesktop and TiVo Server running at Same Time:*
1. End Process TiVoTransfer.exe in Windows Task Manager.
2 Launch TiVo Desktop or TiVo Server Properties application when the opposite application is already running.

So in my case with my issues it allows me to access PC Video/images/music again. All I have to do is remember to Launch TiVo Server when I boot, and when I want to access TiV0 desktop remember to stop TiVoTransfer.exe process prior to launching TiVo Desktop.

Note: The Tivo Notify program running in System tray and TiVo Desktop application's menus will indicate TiVo Server is not running. But the server is running and functional. Also TiVo Server will not launch from these applications if I select Restart Server. It seems I must do it directly by launching the TiVo Server Properties application.

It works for me, maybe it works for you too if you have similar issues and notice similar things in Task Manager Processes.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

try stopping and restarting the tivo server within tivo desktop, or then restarting tivo, or rebooting PC


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

tivoknucklehead said:


> try stopping and restarting the tivo server within tivo desktop, or then restarting tivo, or rebooting PC


As stated in my circumstance, restarting the TiVo server in TiVo desktop or via TiVo notify in system tray fails.

Restarting the TiVo has no effect on the outcome. Restarting the PC has no affect at all, every time it starts TiVo server is not running and any attempt to restart it from TiVo Desktop or from TiVo notify will fail.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was able to get Tivo Desktop 2.7 to work properly by disabling my Microsoft Windows Firewall. I'm guessing that the Tivo desktop hasn't specified the ports it needs there, but I don't know how to fix it. Anyone? I don't want to leave my firewall wide open just for Tivo.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

TiVo Support lists the ports.

But I wonder whether your disabling the firewall caused 2.7 to start working, or whether it was coincidence. I've never had to manually open all those ports for any version of TiVo Desktop, including 2.7.

I appear to be one of the lucky ones for whom 2.7 is working with no problems, but one odd thing about it is that it did not work right away. Right after the install, the TiVo could not see the PC. I didn't have time to fiddle with it, so I left it. Two days later I noticed that the TiVo could see the PC again, and everything (autotransfer, convert, download PC->TiVo) was working.

Oh and the TiVo had definitely been restarted during the two days.


----------



## jrgutknecht (Jun 3, 2002)

From another post, but cross posting because it might help.

I had a similar issue. 

I could see the blue light on the Tivo light up, the files would be listed in Now Playing, then they would disappear.

When I checked the recording history on the Tivo it showed the title was not transferred because "the transferred file size did not match the expected file size."

I was able to manually transfer .mpg files, but nothing else. 

Since the podcasts and movie trailers I was trying to transfer were HD .mov format I thought it might be a quick time issue.

So I:

Removed Tivo Destkop 2.7
Ran Tivo Desktop clean utility (from Tivo website)
Rebooted
Rebooted Tivo unit
Upgraded Quick Time from 7.5.5 to 7.6 
Rebooted
Reinstalled Tivo Desktop 2.7

Everything works fine now.

I'm not 100% sure why it fixed it, but it worked for me. If you're having trouble with transferring non .mpg files, I'd suggest fully removing the software, running the Tivo Desktop cleanup utility from Tivo's site, rebooting and then reinstalling from scratch.

I'm also not sure that's what actually fixed it now that I think about it because I also disabled "ehrecvr.exe" from auto loading at startup. I disabled this and a few other non-essential programs from windows startup. I don't use Media Center so I don't need this and reading some other threads it occurs to me this file might have been interfering with Tivo Desktop. 

I suppose if I was brave I would re-enable it and see if Tivo still works, but I'm inclined to leave it alone now that it's working.

Oh, and the memory leak issue I had in 2.6.x and in 2.7 when first installed went away after I reinstalled it. Again this could be due to interaction with ehrecvr.exe now that it's not running.


John


----------



## Winsafe (Oct 3, 2007)

I have Vista Home Premium and upgraded to TD 2.7. Got same exact symptoms as Montivette and the same exact work around worked for me.



montivette said:


> *MY ISSUES:*
> 1. No TiVo access to PC music, PC images, or PC video
> 2. System Tray Icon with X at system boot.
> 3. Error message at times of "not enough storage is available to process this command" when trying to restart server.
> ...


----------

